# managing christmas?



## hkk1970 (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi everyone. I wondered how people with kids with diabetes have managed their children's levels over Christmas. I have been quite flexible with Harry over Christmas and his levels really have been ok, except today. We have been to visit family today and they have a lovely big house and Harry has enjoyed the day eating what he wanted and literally running about the house chasing after his older brother. He was 8 at teatime and then at 8pm whilst asleep had a hypo of 3.4, after ten minutes 2.4 , so two lots of hypo treatment and guess what is now 23!! So obviously have corrected. Diabetes makes me want to cry as I am trying my best for Harry but look where today has got me. Thanks for reading and I hope you all had a stress free christmas !!!  Helen


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi Helen, it is ------- at times & has no real reason.  Just when you think you where doing ok.  It keeps you on your toes. Please keep at it


----------



## Cleo (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi Helen 
Sorry to hear about your son's fluctuating levels... And yes it can really be a royal pain in the a**e ! Do you remember how much hypo treatment you gave your son ? 
C x


----------

